# new member



## john6962 (Nov 2, 2009)

hi i am john,my son has a number of white mice,just pets not for show but he is very keen
and may progress to showing and breeding.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya welcome to thr forum let us know how he gets on if he goes into breeding and showing his mice


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

